# July 1st, legal for Virginia 2021.



## sharonp (Apr 7, 2021)

So excited, Virginia is the 16th state to legalize recreational pot on July 1st 2021. I am a little ahead of some people. You can have an ounce or less and home cultivation is legal. It might be four plants. 











						Virginia 16th State To Legalize Recreational Pot, Latest To Emphasize 'Social Equity'
					

By July 1, Virginians will be able to possess small amounts of cannabis legally. It's the third state this year to legalize marijuana with a stated focus on reducing harm to communities of color.




					www.npr.org


----------



## pute (Apr 7, 2021)

Happy for ya Sharon


----------



## Chad.Westport (Apr 8, 2021)

Congratulations. It's nice to not feel like you are doing something wrong, when you in fact are not doing something wrong. I'm happy for you


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)




----------



## sharonp (Apr 8, 2021)

Thanks! Maybe I can try my hand at cloning now.


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

sharonp said:


> Thanks! Maybe I can try my hand at cloning now.


Piece of cake for an expert like you and fun after you have mastered it
Not hard at all


----------



## kevinn (Apr 8, 2021)

I am finally on the side of "social equality", but about 40 years to late for me.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Piece of cake for an expert like you and fun after you have mastered it
> Not hard at all


LoL. No expert indeed. I cannot even enter the bud of the month contest. Haha! Thanks for the vote of confidence.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 8, 2021)

kevinn said:


> I am finally on the side of "social equality", but about 40 years to late for me.


I don't know how much longer I can actually smoke the weed.


----------



## guerilla1950 (Apr 8, 2021)

maybe u could just grow for satisfaction and the fact u got to be part of it all by the way i,m manny


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I don't know how much longer I can actually smoke the weed.


Make Edies


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Apr 8, 2021)

Madam Curie was a Great Scientist right?


----------



## sharonp (Apr 8, 2021)

ROSTERMAN said:


> Madam Curie was a Great Scientist right?


Yes, she was. People have actually been getting plant cuttings and cloning plants for ages. It all takes time.


----------



## sharonp (Apr 8, 2021)

guerilla1950 said:


> maybe u could just grow for satisfaction and the fact u got to be part of it all by the way i,m manny


I really enjoy it, it is interesting and there is always new strains to try.  I find people in my area like Indicas but I prefer a 50/50.


----------



## sir-tokes-alot (Jun 29, 2021)

this deal bout half way piss's me offt!!  i live 2 1/2 miles from va line!!!!


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

sir-tokes-alot said:


> this deal bout half way piss's me offt!!  i live 2 1/2 miles from va line!!!!


That would piss me off too.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

Today is the big day! No more prohibition on personal use anyways. The state isn't even letting big companies move in and set up grow operations yet. It is strictly a smokers law because of the larger number of minorities getting busted. We can have four plants and one ounce of weed. Which doesn't make sense because one plant can produce more than that.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

I live close to Oklahoma state line and I'm in Oklahoma all the time and still does me no good because you have to have a card from OK to purchase.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jul 1, 2021)

Course even if Texas was legal i wouldn't buy weed from a dispensary,,,,just edibles and RSO oil maybe.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

WeedHopper said:


> Course even if Texas was legal i wouldn't buy weed from a dispensary,,,,just edibles and RSO oil maybe.


Somebody sold my friend a bag of fake weed like you get in the convenience stores. Then two months ago somebody tried to sell me stuff they bought bags online for that said the weed was from a California dispensary.  That is ok though because nobody I know will buy weed for either of those people now. I am not showing anyone my pot except family members. Only because they see it in my other rooms.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

I called my pain management doctors office and they said if I wanted to smoke weed they would cut my medication. I will have call other pain management facilities. That is really bad.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Clarence Thomas (associate supreme court justice) said it's time for the feds to declassify weed. Sure would make it nice. I live in a free state, but any fed agent could arrest me and take my house and bank accounts anytime they wanted.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

sharonp said:


> I called my pain management doctors office and they said if I wanted to smoke weed they would cut my medication. I will have call other pain management facilities. That is really bad.


They ain't gonna know if ya don't tell 'em!


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Jul 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They ain't gonna know if ya don't tell 'em!


They use to test my sister in NJ , when she was taking Hydroand the other name they tested her for weed threatening to cut off all treatment if Poss
That was over a yr ago


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> They ain't gonna know if ya don't tell 'em!


I already asked so, the nurse will probably make note of it. She said it is up to the doctor. At first she said there was no place to buy it from and I reminded her that I could grow it. She said they could cut my meds or deny them. Right now, I stop smoking for 10 days before my appointment and my urine test comes up clean. I can't use the stuff they sell because it has to show my medication. Maybe, it is time to go somewhere else. I was already thinking about going somewhere else because I don't get enough for in the middle of the night or early morning. I don't even smoke a lot pot because I get stoned from the oxycodone.


----------



## Hippie420 (Jul 1, 2021)

Guess I'm weird (OK, I know I am), but I don't get a buzz on Oxy. Pain goes away, but no buzz involved. Weed? Slaps my pickle into the peat moss.


----------



## sharonp (Jul 1, 2021)

Hippie420 said:


> Guess I'm weird (OK, I know I am), but I don't get a buzz on Oxy. Pain goes away, but no buzz involved. Weed? Slaps my pickle into the peat moss.


+
It isn't like smoking pot. It just makes me forget about my pain. I can still drive after taking one. Maybe stoned wasn't the right word to use. If I was smoking pot early in the morning and all day, I would be forgetting things.


----------

